# Where there's smoke, there's fire!



## jana.bo99

Hello,

I am not sure was it here, but I can try anyway. You can delete it, if is double written. 

Where there's smoke, there's fire!

Slovenian: 
Kjer je dim, je tudi ogenj

Croatian:
Gdje ima dima, ima i vatre

jana.bo99


----------



## enoo

French: Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu. (There's no smoke without fire)


----------



## Natalisha

Russian: "Нет дыма без огня." [Net dyma bez ognja] - There's no smoke without fire.


----------



## jana.bo99

Natalisha said:


> Russian:
> "Нет дыма без огня." [Net dyma bez ognja] - There's no smoke without fire.



I can put half Slovenian and half Croatian here: Nema dima bez ognja 
How easy is that!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Onde há fumaça há fogo.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Ei savua ilman tulta._


----------



## Metztli

I don't know if you need it in Spanish, too, but here you go:

Cuando el río suena, es que agua lleva.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
*אין עשן בלי אש* (_ein ashan bli esh_, "there's no smoke without fire")


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use both:
-Δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά
ðen i'parçi kap'nos xo'ris fot'ça
lit. "there's no smoke without fire"
-Όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά
'opu i'parçi kap'nos i'parçi ce fot'ça
lit. "where there's smoke, there's also fire"

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## jana.bo99

Metztli said:


> I don't know if you need it in Spanish, too, but here you go:
> 
> Cuando el río suena, es que agua lleva.


Hola,
Claro, que si.

I need in all languages, as is written over there. 

Thank you,
jana.bo


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: I think that we use _Няма дим без огън_, but I am not sure that this expression is very common.


----------



## Encolpius

in *Hungarian *it is _nincsen tűz füst nélkül_ (the literal translation) but I never heard that and find it sound odd, we just use something else instead.


----------



## hollabooiers

Estonian:

Kus suitsu, seal tuld. Word for word that's "where smoke (partitive case), there fire (also partitive)", so a less ridiculously literal translation would be "where there's smoke, there's fire".


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego:
*polo fume sábese o lume*


----------



## kittykate

In *Italian*: _Non c'è fumo senza arrosto_, meaning _There is no smoke without a roast (of meat)_

caterina


----------



## szivike

In *Hungarian* I've heard: 
"Ahol füst van, ott tűz is van." meaning where there's smoke, there's fire but the more common way of saying this is:
"Nem zörög a haraszt, ha nem fúj a szél." lit. meaning The dry leaves do not rustle if no wind blows.
or 
"Szél fúvatlan nem indul" - a tricky one to translate, but something like "the wind doesn't start without [someone or something] blowing it"


----------



## Trauer

Polish: Nie ma dymu bez ognia (There's no smoke without fire)


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

जहाँ धुआँ हैं वहाँ आग भी हैं

_(jahaaN dhuaaN hai wahaaN aag bhi hai)_


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish we use the negative version of this expression 

_*Ateş olmayan yerden duman çıkmaz*_
_
(lit. Smoke doesn't come out where there is no fire)_


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish*: _Ingen rök utan eld._


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*Není kouře bez ohně.*

Like in other Slavic languages except we use *kouř* which is synonymous to *dým* (smoke).

Btw, Slavic *dym* is related to Latin *fumus* (*dhumos).


----------



## nimak

Macedonian:

*Кај што има чад, има и оган.* (Káj što íma čád, íma i ógan.)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

lle bydd/bo mwg bydd tân* - Where there will be/be smoke, (there) wiill be fire
*rhaid cael [peth] lliw cyn lliwio *- It is necessary to have [some] colour before colouring


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew:
אין עשן בלי אש
Ein ashán bli esh
There is no smoke without fire


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic:
فش دخّان بلا نار (_fiš duxxān bala nār_)


----------



## Red Arrow

Dutch: Waar rook is, is vuur.


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

*No hi ha fum sense foc.*​_There's no smoke without fire._​*Quan els gossos borden, alguna cosa senten.*​_When dogs bark, something they're hearing._​


----------



## Abaye

Aramaic:  לֵית תְּנָנָא בְּלָא אֶשָּׁא, וְלָא אֶשָּׁא בְּלָא תְּנָנָא "leyt tnana bela esha, vela esha bela tnana", meaning: there's no smoke without fire, and no fire without smoke. From a sacred Cabbalistic books, Zohar.


----------



## Yendred

The expression is quite similar in many languages and the reason is it comes from a Latin author called Publilius Syrus (1st century B.C.): _Flamma fumo est proxima _(lit._ Flame is close to smoke_)


----------

